# A Pleasant Surprise



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well....this may be long, so.....be prepared xD

Anyway, almost three months ago we had to put down my dog Sunflower whom I'd had since I was seven. She'd been diagnosed with cancer January and there wasn't mush we could do save for take care of her as best we could and wait until the time came for her to go. It was very difficult and a very emotional time for me, only the second dog I'd ever had in my life and she'd been with me for over ten years. So I'm sure you can imagine how devastated I was. Immersing myself in my tanks, I decided that I didn't want another dog for some time....

Well about a month-a month and a half ago, we found that our neighbors dog had had puppies(no way to tell when she'd had them exactly)....however we had no clue where the neighbors were, they'd seemed to have disappeared. It was extremely hot, up in the 90s and 100s, and fearing the life of both mother dog and her puppies we began giving her water, then food when the people didn't come back and it looked like she had gone out hunting. As much as I hate to admit it, I became attached to the little things. 
However the people soon came back and we ceased caring for mother dog. We had kind of hoped to maybe take a puppy if they were going to give them away(there were around 7 and definitely no way to tell what breeds), but a while passed without a word from the neighbors. I returned to my fish and got over the hope of possibly getting a puppy, reminding myself that i wasn't quite ready for one.

However, I'm called downstairs today and what do I see sitting on the floor in front of me?









Her name is Aurora :-D My dad said that while he was out working on the fence, they called him over and offered him any puppy he wanted as a thanks for taking care of mother dog while they were going through some tough times  I was so surprised and shocked that I cried :lol: I still can't believe that we have another dog.

Just thought I'd share  Thanks for putting up with my rambling xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Photoshoot! :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!! She is beautiful :-D


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful puppy! Such cute markings!

I know how hard it is loosing a dog. I had to put my dog of 12 years down a while back. I think it was the worst day of my life. At first I thought, never again, but it was to sad not hearing the patter of dog feet around the house, and not to have a wagging tail to greet you at the door, and there are just too many dogs that are in need of a good home.

Glad that beautiful pup found a good home with you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a sweetheart. 

And it's either all Rottweiler or a mix of mosty Rottie. Big dogs with big hearts.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the new puppy! She's beautiful and looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, thanks guys! Yes, she is a sweatheart xD Kept me up all night crying though D:
But shes so cute, all sleeping now x3

Yup, even just a few days ago we were al talking about how we still keep thinking 'Okay, need to let sunflower out when we get home' or 'The doors open, wheres the dog?'. It was hard not having an enternally happy little creature to great you when you got home(Well.....unless you count the Angel fish, but thats a different story xD)
Shortly after Sunny passed, I had a dream about a dog with Roarys(her nickname xDD)markings, only leaner and taller, so I knew it wasn't full Rottie. When I saw her from across the fence when we were taking care of them, I pointed to her right away and said that she was the dog form my dream and if we were to get one of those puppies thats the one I wanted.
Then to my surprise, there she was xDDD

She had around 7 brothers and sisters, we suspect multiple fathers. Mommy dog is an Australian Shepherd mix(I suspect some Blue Heeler in her)and the only male they say they saw her with was a Lab, but as you can see Roary doesn't look like a Lab xDD I bet theres some Rottie in there somewhere.

We're going on a shopping spree today at the LPS to get her some toys and stuff, get to show her off to all my 'friends' in the fish section :lol:


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh she IS a beauty! To me she looks like a mix of Rotty & German Shepherd, from the markings.....Both breeds are big sweethearts! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## cinnomen (Aug 19, 2009)

She is SO BEAUTIFUL im so happy for you and so happy for her having a happy home with you  she reminds me of my sisters dog Archie  of course in the photo he is bigger and I think his nose is a little longer, he was a rescue and VERY badly treated  Im sure your baby will be so happy with you and I hope all the little others find loving homes too!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, what an adorable dog cinnomen! :-D Haha, I bet thats what Roary will look like when she gets bigger! Funny thing I discovered, the white marking on her chest looks like a sword :lol:

So, a little update. All seven other puppys are still there at the cabin next door with mama dog after two weeks.....even though the guy said he had homes for them. So my dad went up to him and asked what was up because he had a couple co workers that were willing to take a puppy or two....and, in short, we're now finding homes for them and feeding mama and pups because it looked like they'd stopped feeding them :/
Good news, we've re homed three other pups. Two of my dads coworkers each took one, and we took on another. :lol: And I thought I was loosing sleep before! Anyway, heres Auroras sister, Jade.


































Nope, thats not a trick of the light, her eyes are really green(most don't believe me when I tell them xD), hints the name 'Jade'. Its hilarious, shes the total opposite of Aurora....they're like Yin and Yang xD

Anyway, we're pretty positive they're just Australian Shepherd Lab mixes....Roary is definitely showing some Lab in her and the vet said that some Australian Shepherds have that Rottie coloring....so we're gonna stick with calling them that xDDD


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww, Jade is a doll baby! (my husband's name is Jade, strange name for a boy)
You can tell she will be one beautiful dog!

What a shame they abandoned their dogs a second time! So good of you and your family to step in!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jade is beautiful and those green eyes are beautiful, too!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks :-D

I've always loved the name Jade xD It was the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw her eyes. Indeed and interesting name for a boy though.....but cool xDD

Their mom has one blue eye and one brown eye....so Jades green eyes may turn blue as she gets older. WE hope they stay green though, that'd be cool :lol:

It is saddening to think that they just won't feed the dogs. They're there, we see their cars, but no one ever takes time for mom and pups.....both Jade and Roary were both completely terrified at first, as they had had pretty much no physical human contact.....hopefully we can find homes for the rest quickly. 

Anyway, I have another picture to show :lol: One of the few moments they're together and not wrestling....









:-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

They are adorable. Keep the pics coming. :-D
(It's great that you're stepping up and taking care of them were the neighbors failed. I'm not allowed to use the words I'd like to use to describe your neighbors...)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think they should be coated with honey and strapped butt naked, to a mound of fire ant's. ( The neighbors I mean).:twisted:


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Adorable picture!

They are still young, they will get used to being around people in no time!
Wish I lived closer to you, if the other pups are as cute as yours, I would take one in a heart beat!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys :-D

lol Aunt Kymmie, no worries, I'm sure I can use my imagination ;-)

:lol: Ahh, fire ants....a fitting punishment if I do say so myself. I remember the horrors I went through growing up in Texas and stepping in a mound every once in a while....NOT fun!

I do hope so TM! They're coming up on about 9 weeks this weekend and we do handle them some as they tend to come through the fence :lol: So they're not totally people shy....but the transition to home life is mostly what I worry about. Jade got sick about the second night we had her and I was up all night sitting on a stool in the laundry room, with her. We assume it was the stress and transition of food, she checked out just fine at the vet other then lice(which I apparently killed with whatever shampoo my dad brought home :lol: )and a couple ticks. 

I do have a few pictures of the other four and mommy dog which I'll get around to sizing down and uploading later so I can post them here.  They actually all look totally different, though a couple look similar to one another....but they're all adorable :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Great! Really looking forward to seeing the other littermates. :-D


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah! You're killing me with the pictures. They eyes! THE EYES! They stare at me with the cute saying "Love me". It's so wonderfully evil.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty puppies. And I think the ant hill idea is good but not severe enough.:evil:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Such adorable puppies! Best of luck with them. I'm sure you will give them a great home. How could someone not want to take care of such precious pups! Good for you for stepping up to the plate and giving/finding them good homes.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

adorable !!
and i agree the eyes are amazing,Jades looking almost human.


----------

